# Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht



## UltimateOC (4. März 2015)

*Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

N'abend Leute,
Folgende geschichte: Bei uns in der Schule haben wir seit ein paar Monaten einen Schüler, der hier in Deutschland ein Auslandsjahr macht. Wir haben uns mit ihm schon ziemlich gut angefreundet. Nun, er gehört auch zu denen die gerne zocken  Er würde sehr gerne mit mir und ein paar anderen auf unserem minecraft Server mitspielen. Problem : Er hat hier keinen PC, daher möchte er sich gerne hier einen laptop kaufen, der minecraft und andere alltägliche aufgaben stemmen kann. Leider ist ein desktop Rechner nicht möglich, da er diesen nicht wieder mit in seine Heimat nehmen kann am Ende des Aufenthaltes.
Sein budget ist auch sehr begrenzt: max. 400€ besser noch was darunter. Ich hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen  

Grüße 
UltimateOC


----------



## DP455 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

HP 355 G2, A8-6410, R5 M240 (2GB), 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (K7H44ES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (+256GB SSD) - was die R5 M240 zu leisten im Stande ist: Test-Update HP 355 G2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## denzi24 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

Das ist wirklich ein gutes Teil, und laut dem Notebook Check Test sollte es auch für Minecraft geeignet sein. Jetzt nicht auf 60 FPS, aber auch flüssige 30 würde ich es schon schätzen. Ich meine manche Grafikaufwendigere Spiele schafft das Teil mit links.


----------



## UltimateOC (5. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

Das notebook hört sich gut an. Ich werde es ihm mal zeigen 
Danke für den tipp


----------



## denzi24 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

Schreib mal wie es läuft, falls er sich es kauft.


----------



## UltimateOC (9. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Notebook für Minecraft gesucht*

Der wird es sich vorraussichtlich heute oder morgen bestellen. Werde dann berichten.


----------

